
Baby T rex goes on sale on eBay, sparking paleontologists' outcry - deesep
https://www.theguardian.com/science/2019/apr/16/baby-t-rex-for-sale-ebay-paleontology-outcry
======
always4getpass
Is my opinion that this should not belong to anybody but to everybody
unpopular?

~~~
deesep
I agree this should belong to everybody, but fossil hunting is an expensive
venture. Here is a quote from Alan Detrich, thw owner of the T rex.

[1] “Millionaires aren’t rich enough to buy these dinosaurs. I don’t have a
problem with selling to billionaires, because they’ve got enough money to
protect this fossil and take really good care of it … At some point, all these
things end up in museums.”

>At some point these things end up in museums.

I guess you can call it a win-win.

[1] - [[https://www2.ljworld.com/news/ku/2019/apr/10/ku-museum-
pulls...](https://www2.ljworld.com/news/ku/2019/apr/10/ku-museum-pulls-
display-of-baby-t-rex-fossil-abruptly-listed-on-ebay-for-2-9-million/)

------
RenRav
I'm sure whoever buys it will let researchers examine it, but maybe that's too
optimistic.

------
tmm84
My feelings :

"It belongs in a museum!" \- Indiana Jones

